# R-3 hood systems



## cheyer (Sep 14, 2011)

In private dwellings do any of you require permits & inspections for hood suppression systems?


----------



## cda (Sep 14, 2011)

Have never done one , but my answer would be yes if one was done


----------



## steveray (Sep 15, 2011)

Same as cda...


----------



## inspecterbake (Sep 15, 2011)

If you are using the IRC what code section would you use just curious.


----------



## Architect1281 (Sep 15, 2011)

Absolutly a Mechanical Permit to be certain.

The Hood and all related items taht exceed what is the minimum would be to IRC M Exhaust

all better n code would be Manufactures Installation Instructions


----------



## cda (Sep 15, 2011)

We have an amendment for any hood/ extinguishing system needs a permit


----------



## Codegeek (Sep 15, 2011)

inspecterbake said:
			
		

> If you are using the IRC what code section would you use just curious.


*R109.1.5 Other inspections.* In addition to the called inspections above, the building official may make or require any other inspections to ascertain compliance with this code and other laws enforced by the building official.


----------



## imhotep (Sep 15, 2011)

cda said:
			
		

> We have an amendment for any hood/ extinguishing system needs a permit


What's the language in the amendment?  Amending what:  IMC, IFC, IRC?  Since you mention extinguishing systems I am led to think Type I hood.

If I called for a Type 1 hood in a residence I would expect that it be permitted and inspected as a Type 1 hood, but whether or not it is a separate permit is a Department call.  I'd likely call to find out.  I would not expect that a residential inspector would be up to speed with all of the requirements that flow from the decision to install a Type I hood.

Why I might call for and detail a commercial hood with fire suppression in a residence is another matter.


----------



## permitguy (Sep 15, 2011)

Is this R-3, or IRC?

Either way, we'd require a permit and inspections.  Periodic inspection, testing and maintenance would be an interesting prospect.  We have a hard enough time with full-blown commercial kitchen operations fulfilling their obligations in this regard.


----------



## imhotep (Sep 15, 2011)

inspecterbake said:
			
		

> If you are using the IRC what code section would you use just curious.


Wouldn't you just slip over to the IMC and IFC for requirements pertaining to a Type I hood?

2009 IRC



> SECTION M1301 GENERAL M1301.1 Scope. The provisions of this chapter shall govern the installation of mechanical systems not specifically covered in other chapters applicable to mechanical systems. Installations of mechanical appliances, equipment and systems not addressed by this code shall comply with the applicable provisions of the International Mechanical Code and the International Fuel Gas Code.


----------



## High Desert (Sep 15, 2011)

If they have a hood suppression system it sounds like they may have some heavy duty cooking equipment under it. If they do, it has to be tested and listed for use in a residential occupancy.

G2447.2 (623.2) Prohibited location. Cooking appliances

designed, tested, listed and labeled for use in commercial occupancies

shall not be installed within dwelling units or within

any area where domestic cooking operations occur.


----------



## inspecterbake (Sep 15, 2011)

http://www.denlarhoods.com/

I just remembered looking at these a couple of months ago.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 15, 2011)

During insurance inspections I have found these Wolf Stoves installed in a number of high end homes with a residential range hood installed over top. The Manufaturer states commercial use only. I have no idea what the cook on them or how often. Kinda reminds me of what Tim the Tool Man would have in his kitchen if he designed it.http://www.wolfstoves.com/Wolf/Commercial/Comndr/36Commander.html''>http://www.wolfstoves.com/Wolf/Commercial/Comndr/36Commander.html' rel="external nofollow">

http://www.wolfstoves.com/Wolf/Commercial/Comndr/36Commander.html


----------



## cheyer (Sep 15, 2011)

High Desert.....what code section are you referring to?

Thanks


----------



## High Desert (Sep 15, 2011)

Chapter 24 of the IRC - Fuel Gas Code

G2447.2 (623.2) Prohibited location. Cooking appliances

designed, tested, listed and labeled for use in commercial occupancies

shall not be installed within dwelling units or within

any area where domestic cooking operations occur.


----------

